# Vogel SP let's hear it



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 3, 2008)

Good or Bad well not ifins its too bad.I'm heading up there with the family around t-day and I'm a needin the low down on it got any?


----------



## PChunter (Nov 3, 2008)

I like it, has a nice lake with trout and some pretty nice bass in it. Set up is good and good place for kids. Good place to relax


----------



## sodbusterman (Nov 3, 2008)

Great place to go. I camped there about 2 months ago and had a great time. Lots to do around there and if you have a canoe bring it! I rate it in the top 5 of places I have been camping.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 3, 2008)

As campgrounds go I guess it's okay. I see you have family. That makes a difference. Me, I camp by myself with a dog. Tent in the National Forest somewhere. To me camping is getting out away from it all, not being right next to a hundred other people. Hope y'all have a great time....really!


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 3, 2008)

To me that camping to CH but it won't be long and I'll be camping by myself my baby turn 16 today.Where does the time go.Any of unins have pictures I ready now camper just about packed and i still have 2 weeks.Going to try and get me a BEAR while I'm there also.


----------



## RacinNut (Nov 3, 2008)

The mountains are full of Florida Yankees right now, Vogle Lake is a beautiful place, I hope it rains and is 38 degrees while you are there.  Good Campin weather.


----------



## mikeyd499 (Nov 3, 2008)

Don't go swimming, thats some of the coldest water I've ever been in.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

RC I hear ya trying to get away from them here I don't mind the 38 or even 28 but I can do with out the rain.


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawg Daddy,

I live about 5 miles north of VSP,  and do some camping/hiking there regularly with our Scouts and family....what is it you want to know about the place? 


BTW,  if your trying to get *away* from your flatland neighbors.....uh....the N. GA Mountains might not be the best choice.    Just sayin.......


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful SP in my opinion. I have not been in a while due to there being limited camp sites for large RV's. It is a great place for pop ups and shorter RV's.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 4, 2008)

You won't be far from Lake Winfield Scott, take a ride over and check it out. A little more seclusion and really pretty nice. (no electricity)


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 4, 2008)

I might have to go to lake winfield scott for T-day cuz there no site open then but before and after I have a site.WM the questions will start when I get home from work.Why don't them Florida people just stay in SOUTH Florida glad I'm from North Florida.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 4, 2008)

Also you might try Trackrock Campground just north of Vogel. Nice place for a private CG.


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawg Daddy said:


> I might have to go to lake winfield scott for T-day cuz there no site open then but before and after I have a site.WM the questions will start when I get home from work.Why don't them Florida people just stay in SOUTH Florida glad I'm from North Florida.



N Fl?  Mebbe your OK then. 

They have a site available before & after, just not on T-Day? Who camps out just one day..and on T-Day to boot?

Send me a PM with what kind of site your trying to reserve and I'll use one of my lifelines and phone a friend. Can't hurt.

Trackrock is awesome as well. I have bigger strings to pull there than at Vogel. http://www.trackrock.com/

I'll be there the middle of Dec with my boys and our Boy Scout Troop doing the Horsemanship Merit Badge.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 4, 2008)

Roads are tight, watch the turns, but still a nice place to camp.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah the hiking trails are awesome this time of year. Bear Hair and The Coosa Trail up to Blood Mountain are the best. I have probably climbed the Coosa for the last time. Heart trouble and age have caught up with me.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 4, 2008)

I use to work as a ranger at Vogel, very nice management. LOL. 

-Old, and huge, American Chestnut stumps on the bear hair trail. You can go to blood mountain from the park. 

- a little waterfall on site. 

-clean lake water

-some fish

-cool temps in summer


Picture is a summer program for children in Wolf Creek that runs through Vogel State Park. They also have a kids fishing rodeo in the summer for the kids. Sorry, no adults allowed until the kids have caught all the trout. 

-great for a family


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 4, 2008)

second


----------



## warrenmountain (Nov 4, 2008)

HD, Give me a shout if you have any trouble setting things up with Frank like we discussed. Hope you have a great trip!

Look me up when ya'll get up here.

Keith


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Keith I sent him a e-mail last night can't wait to hit them thar hills.

Thanks Bubba


----------



## 2redheads (Nov 5, 2008)

I LOVE Vogel.  My families favorite SP in GA.  We like it in the summer because the kids can get in the mountain streams and play after hiking.  It just all depends on what you want to do.  If you just want to relax and hike -- it's great!  If you are going to find great restaurants close by -- ain't happening!  If you're towing a camper, enjoy going up Blood Mtn.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 9, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Also you might try Trackrock Campground just north of Vogel. Nice place for a private CG.



Yes, Vogel is a beautiful park and great activities for the kids.  And Trackrock is great also.  The main thing I didn't like about Vogel was having to park and watch for someone to vacate a site, it was so crowded.  That and it seemed to be operated mostly by urban raised tree huggers at the time.  This was probably 10 years ago.


----------



## jp328 (Nov 11, 2008)

We drove there from Tampa. We stayed for 6 days and loved it. Beautiful park. We plan on going again. Well worth the drive.


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great place to visit!  When we go camping we always go there.  I like to walk around the lake and site fish for bass!  Most of them are not very big, but they can be a challenge sometimes(they get pounded during the warmer months).


----------



## GAnaturalist (Nov 14, 2008)

bow_hunter125 said:


> Great place to visit!  When we go camping we always go there.  I like to walk around the lake and site fish for bass!  Most of them are not very big, but they can be a challenge sometimes(they get pounded during the warmer months).



I fished there for years, I went out at night and fished for bass with a top water crank, something like a small/medium broke-backed floating Rapala, cranked slow, worked the best.


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got back from the North Ga. mountains and I must say it I didn't stay at Vogel got scared off about the people BUT I did stay at Trackrock and LOVED it the best place I've stay to date bar none and the hunting around there is good and we all loved the shopping at that LITTLE store called Alexander's WOW all that and I got me a hog for the grill to.Even though I didn't stay at Vogel thanks to all for the post.

Thanks Bubba


----------

